# OVERSTEER on 01 frontier



## blownfrontier01 (Oct 10, 2003)

i've noticed that my 01 frontier has a bit too much oversteer for my tastes, i like a vehicle i can slide through a turn and still be in complete control, and this frontier is too squirrely for me. are there and suspension kits out there to correct my trucks problem?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

take off the front sway bar, and then add a rear one..


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *take off the front sway bar, and then add a rear one.. *


Holy shit no!! This is the kind of shit that will kill people. Idiot. If you dont know what your talking about, keep your mouth shut.

Anyway, you want a well handeling vehicle and you buy a frontier?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

ummm wont be beat, you will get beat if you ever speak to me in such a tone ever again... what would you know about suspension? i currently have no sway bars, i had just stock front, then i got the ST front and rear.. adding the rears and ST front gave me massive nice oversteer, but, after removing the front, and rears, and all sways ever, my car now has a normal steer, adding a rear sway will give less oversteer, therefor, no front (more oversteer) and adding a rear (less oversteer) would equal out alot of understeer, if thats waht your looking for...

now, shutup, and go to your correct forums ***.

EDIT: oh and BTW, cutting springs kills people... idiot


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Congratulations. You now have absolutely no credibility on this forum.

Its sad that I know more about your car than you do. I guess I'm on the 'wrong forum.' Grow the fuck up. I hope you get your stupid ass banned for your dangerous comments.

Cutting springs? Are you just making shit up now?

Someone please lock this shit.


----------



## blownfrontier01 (Oct 10, 2003)

i didn't buy the frontier for handling, i bought it for the supercharged v-6, 5-speed, leather bucket seats, cool body looks, and the yellow paint. but with me being used to understeer, i went out and rolled the frontier last sunday when a deer jumpede out and for some stupid reason i decided to jerk the wheel instead of hit the deer. well, i'm not used to all that oversteer so i took it up a hillside at an angle and then it rolled back down doing about 50. so it went to the dealer today to be fixed, it'll be there for about 1-2 months and cost 12k to fix. anyway, i just want to be able to throw the truck sideways, and bring it back with no problems like i could in the 2003 f-150 i had last, i could go out on a country road, in the rain, go into a turn doing 60-65, put the truck completely sideways, and bring it back straight as an arrow with almost no effort. but this nissan is a handful to keep straight, all it wants to do is fishtail when i try to bring it back. i don't know too much about suspension, i'm a motor person myself, so what should i do to correct the oversteer and/or "fishtailing" on my frontier? take off the front and put on a rear? WOULD SOMEONE PLEASE EXPLAIN TO ME WHAT SWAYBARS DO? i also want to find a posi-trac rear end to get better traction and maybe some ladder bars or traction bars to get more power to the ground.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Just do the opposite of what that guy said.

It just sounds like you want more neutral handeling balanced. Higher spring rates, higher damper setting and a bigger swaybar in front will give you more understeer. Also check your tire pressure and make sure they are close to each other and not at extremes ie 30 font and 45 rear.

Swaybars act as levers between the chassis and a corner of vehicle. They essentially reduce body roll without necessarily increasing spring rates.

http://www.accordinglydone.com/tech.php?ID=74


----------



## blownfrontier01 (Oct 10, 2003)

thanks, wont be beat, like i said i don't know much about suspension. i guess i need to talk to someone that knows a lot about frontiers so they could tell me exactly what to do with my suspension.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

holy200sx said:


> *i currently have no sway bars, i had just stock front, then i got the ST front and rear.. adding the rears and ST front gave me massive nice oversteer, but, after removing the front, and rears, and all sways ever, my car now has a normal steer, adding a rear sway will give less oversteer, therefor, no front (more oversteer) and adding a rear (less oversteer) would equal out alot of understeer, if thats waht your looking for...*


Actually, that doesn't work across all cars. Supposedly there are exceptions to the rule, but usually it's the other way around (increasing front bar stiffness = more understeer, increasing rear bar stiffness = more oversteer). But for a big, topheavy truck like a frontier, installing antisway bars probably isn't a good idea. I really consider them more of a last resort thing, because they have too many negative side effects.

blownfronteir: Sorry to hear that you rolled. There's a quick reference guide for the basics about 2/3 of the way down here (it's pretty good, despite being really simple). Good luck on finding a good solution.


----------



## TonkaDriver (Jan 5, 2007)

*Stale, but still hilarious*



holy200sx said:


> ummm wont be beat, you will get beat if you ever speak to me in such a tone ever again... what would you know about suspension? i currently have no sway bars, i had just stock front, then i got the ST front and rear.. adding the rears and ST front gave me massive nice oversteer, but, after removing the front, and rears, and all sways ever, my car now has a normal steer, adding a rear sway will give less oversteer, therefor, no front (more oversteer) and adding a rear (less oversteer) would equal out alot of understeer, if thats waht your looking for...
> 
> now, shutup, and go to your correct forums ***.
> 
> EDIT: oh and BTW, cutting springs kills people... idiot


Wow, I'm doing a search going through the listings on sway bars and come across this gem! If you have not been banned yet for being terminally stupid & rude, you should be.
Curious how you knew about the other member's sexual orientation???:fluffy: 

Pretty clear from your post you do not understand suspension and vehicle dynamics and have absolutely no clue the effects of what you are advocating in regard to the original question. But, you're still a tough guy, so you have that going for you...:loser:


----------

